# Not another boring bottlestopper...



## omb76 (Jul 16, 2011)

I usually don't post pictures of bottle stoppers unless it is something very extraordinary...  At our last local chapter meeting I discovered a bottle stopper blank in Brooks stash and knew right away that it had to be mine!  I can't believe the movement this has, the pictures in no way do it justice. Jonathon, I'm not sure how you make these (I missed that part of the meeting :frown but keep doing it!


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 16, 2011)

WOW!!! That is FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## penhead (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow...gotta love that blank...!!..and nice job on the finish/shape, too..!!!


----------



## Akula (Jul 16, 2011)

I really like making bottle stoppers, and that one is very nice.


----------



## broitblat (Jul 16, 2011)

Pretty sweet.  The shape reminds me of the old (larger) Christmas tree lights and that's perfect for that blank.

  -Barry


----------



## steeler fan1 (Jul 16, 2011)

WOW, that blank really has depth and pazzzzzzzzzzzzzaz. You did a great turning as well. Congrats on an excellet turning.

Carl


----------



## JimB (Jul 16, 2011)

That's amazing!!


----------



## ohiococonut (Jul 16, 2011)

That's anything but boring. I like it :wink:


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 17, 2011)

I was just talking about this the other day! I could not remember who got it in Atl. That came out so COOL :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Did you have any issues with hiding the threads from the stopper? I'd like to make more like that but I rarely turn them so any feedback would be great. I've got some design ideas if there is an issue. Thanks David!


----------



## ronin2024 (Jul 17, 2011)

The problem I see with bottle stoppers is every person I give on to don't use them
Because they never have a half empty bottle to plug!:biggrin:


----------



## David Keller (Jul 17, 2011)

That's beautiful!  I love the fact that there are clear areas within the casting.


----------



## Toni (Jul 17, 2011)

That IS GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Steve Busey (Jul 17, 2011)

Are you sure that isn't just frozen egg drop soup? :wink:


----------



## omb76 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!  Credit really goes to Jonathon for creating such a beautiful blank!



Steve Busey said:


> Are you sure that isn't just frozen egg drop soup? :wink:


 
This is exactly what I said when I saw the finished product!  LOL!


----------



## omb76 (Jul 17, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> I was just talking about this the other day! I could not remember who got it in Atl. That came out so COOL :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Did you have any issues with hiding the threads from the stopper? I'd like to make more like that but I rarely turn them so any feedback would be great. I've got some design ideas if there is an issue. Thanks David!


 
No problems at all with the threads showing, I did leave it a little fat at the bottom, I'm sure that if it were turned thinner that they would show.  The blank is pretty translucent, but that is what makes it so cool!  I would be happy to test some more for you if you need!  LOL!  :biggrin:


----------



## toyotaman (Jul 17, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Now that is AWESOME......... Love it.


----------



## kevrob (Jul 17, 2011)

That is beautiful. I love the "movement" in it!


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 18, 2011)

WOW!!! Definitely NOT boring. Nice work.


----------



## scroller99 (Jul 18, 2011)

It looks like an old glass paperweight. It is awesome


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 19, 2011)

That's really nice!


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jul 19, 2011)

WOW my jaw literally dropped open as I said wow when this thread opened for me to see.


----------

